# aptaisia



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

is there anything that eats aptaisia besides peperment shrimp? Is there any other way to get rid of it since it is taking over my tank. by the way, i already have a peperment shrimp.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

butterfly fish will eat aitapsia, at least thats what i've been told.


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

would that be ok in a 29 gallon biocube


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you get a Copperband Butterfly that is small and then fined it a new home when it starts to get to big for your tank it is fine. There is also a Nudis out there but i can not remember the name of it. I will try to find out the name of it again. Good luck 
criag


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

Berghia Nudis will eat aptaisa 
criag


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Dwarf angels (genus Centropyge) can be aptasia eaters, several species of butterfly fish, and some sharp-nose puffers. Only problem is that they would all like to eat things other than aptasia too. Red leg hermits might help as well.


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Joe's juice is a good way to get rid of them. You'll need to do it a few times and siphon out the dead anemones after you're done.
Maybe you should add a couple more peppermint shrimp. They don't seem to eat the aptasia at first, but after a few weeks you will notice aptasia missing. I think the shrimp must eat the aptasia that are in dark places first cause they prefer to stay hidden. It doesn't seem like it but they always do the job. I have had more success with them when I have a few instead of just one. Maybe they get competitive? ;p


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The peppermint shrimp come out at night.
(to the tune of The Freaks Come Out At Night, of course)
YouTube - Whodini - Freaks Come Out At Night


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*If all else fails, you can also use very hot fresh water in a syringe squirt it directly onto the fully opened aptasia. (Spot kill) *


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

You have too much time on your hands MH. LOL


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

In my experience the best way is the individual injection method, but with a fairly strong dilution of kalkwasser powder in r.o. water.Joe's juice has caused a lot of problems for a lot of people over the years. Only about 40% of peppermint shrimp will eat aiptasia, and only about 30% of copperbands. However ,you shouldn't do very many injections in a treatment-only about 6 anemones a day, followed by pH testing to insure against dangerous increases.I've been using this method with great success for almost 18 years now and wouldn't do it any other way.(But that's for ME-feel free to try any of the excellent suggestions above as they have ALL worked for thousands of hobbyists over the years!)*#3


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

squilla1123 said:


> In my experience the best way is the individual injection method, but with a fairly strong dilution of kalkwasser powder in r.o. water.Joe's juice has caused a lot of problems for a lot of people over the years. Only about 40% of peppermint shrimp will eat aiptasia, and only about 30% of copperbands. However ,you shouldn't do very many injections in a treatment-only about 6 anemones a day, followed by pH testing to insure against dangerous increases.I've been using this method with great success for almost 18 years now and wouldn't do it any other way.(But that's for ME-feel free to try any of the excellent suggestions above as they have ALL worked for thousands of hobbyists over the years!)*#3


I agree totally. If you can avoid adding fish that you may not want, on the hopes it MAY eat some of your aptisia...that is a loosing proposition either way. Squilla is spot on, and this way should work almost 100% of the time. Just be sure to go slow and maybe not even 6 a day seeing as it is a smaller tank. Watch your levels and see, but I would start slow.


----------



## nanoreefer (Aug 13, 2009)

red sea aptasia X works well


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

One peppermint shrimp is hardly going to do the job unless you are talking about a nano tank. Try four or five. Make sure you get the right type. There is only one species that eats aiptasia.

Peppermint Shrimp Imposters: Lysmata wurdemanni is the Real Aiptasia-Eater for the Reef Tank | Suite101.com

I added five into a fairly heavily infested 110 gallon and they completely wiped out every aiptasia in about a week. When they were finished, they just became part of my CUC.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nuke the larger ones with a syringe from the local cattle/feed store and a Kalkwasser slurry mix, and then a gang of pepermint shrimp to finish up all the small ones. The Bergi nudi does well and the CBB is small and hungry will put a whoopin on them as well. Just be advised if you have Feather Dusters oe clams they are going to be on the menu of the CBB as well. Make sure the lil guy eats before you leave the LFS.


----------



## KingRicky (May 29, 2009)

I have been battleing this problem for a while now. Kalk paste, hot water never seemed toi work. It would kill htem off for a feww days and then they would come back with a vengance. Peppermints seemed to be working but over a period of about 3 months, something in hte tank killed all of them. I just purchased 4 of the Berghia, I will let everyone know how these work.


----------

